

How Fage Lost the Greek-Yogurt War - ilamont
http://adage.com/article/al-ries/fage-lost-greek-yogurt-war/237558/

======
debacle
I disagree with this rationale. Americans have distinct tastes from Europeans,
notably they like things sweeter. Chobani and a few of the other greek
yoghurts taste more like regular yoghurt than Fage, which tastes to me more
like what I'd expect in a Mediterranean restaurant.

In addition, Fage is a bit pricier. Not many people are going to pay that
premium for yoghurt.

